# Instalacion de GENTOO

## rasma

¿Hay alguna forma de poder instalar Gentoo sobre una Mandrake sin borrar las particiones y tipos de archivos? Para no usar fdisk y redistribuir espacios.

Tengo un K7 AMD a 900Mhz, discos de 30 Gb y 8 Gb este con W-98, 640 Mb de RAM, TNT2, SB 5.1, Tostadora, DVD, módem 56k externo.

Los iso que uso son i686 de mas de 100 Mb. La instalación de Mandrake la hago con los ojos cerrados, igual de RedHat. Pero tengo atravesada la Gentoo. Aun con el manual en español.

----------

## ergodic

Quieres conservar los datos o la estructura de las particiones?

Tener dos linuxes en la misma maquina se me ha complicado demasiado, no se si vos querrais conservar el mandrake a capa y espada

----------

## Capsize

pos no te explicas muy bien, pero si tienes separado el directorio /home en una particion si podrias, me explico, yo de ti olvidaba mandrake, si de verdad quieres disfrutar con linux. jazte una copia de seguridad con el parted o algo asi. y si no te mola pos vuelcas la imagen y listos. pero gentoo te convencera. a mi me va de perlas. apaga los servicios que es un contento de rapido. y solo tienes los imprescindibles, cosa que con mandrake te pone de tooooodooo.

----------

## rva8

De sus respuestas muchachos , me nacen otras  preguntas  ¿que hago mientras me doy de cabezasos en la instalación de gentoo? ¿tendre que recurrir a Windous? ¿Por que no dos Linux mientras logro dominar gentoo? No me cabe duda que gentoo es una distro que nos dara grandes satisfacciones y es por eso que tengo la misma inquietud de Rasma  No se olviden que no todos somos expertos y recien estamos aprendiendo. Saludos RVA

----------

## Javier Lopez

Yo tengo Mandrake y  Gentoo, juntos en el mismo  disco, cada uno en su particion y compartiendo la partición de swap, sin ningun problema. Al final de la instalación de Gentoo cuando edite el grub  añadi una entrada para el Mandrake q ya estaba instalado y ya esta.

Cual es exactamente tu problema ? Q es lo que te falla en la instalación? Sé un poco más concreto para que podamos ayudarte.

----------

## herje

Por los comentarios, deduzco que aparte de Mandrake en ese HD tienes tb al windoze.

Pues bien si no quieres usar fdisk, ¿por que no usas partition magic desde el innombrable y le haces un sitio a gentoo?

Eso si, olvidate de lilo, te haras un lio, configura grub en mandrake, nada más sencillo.

Además para probar gentoo con que tengas una partición para / vale, la /home la olvidas y la Swap la compartes.

Saludos

Herje

----------

